# 4-11-15 Rocky Fork Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Rocky Fork Open Tournament
​​​*​​
Saturday April 11th 7:00 am-3pm
​​​*
Entry Fee: *$85.00 per boat *
* North Shore Ramp*


(*includes $10 big bass side pot)*
​*​​
1st Pl. $1500.00 2nd Pl. $700.00 3rd Place $400.00
 

4th $300.00 5th $200.00 6th. 150.00​ (Above payout is based on a 50 boat field. Wi l l be prorated i f less wi l l increase is more entries received.)
 
​​
Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must​be received by Apr1l 9th . Cash entries accepted the day of the event with a $5 surcharge . Check in and boat
​​
inspection will begin at 5:15am at the Bayview. All entries must be checked in by 6:45am. A pre-tournament


meeting will begin at 6:55am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be follow ed . T.B.X. rules w ill


also apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules and details :
​​​​​
www.teambassxtreme.com​ We also gladly accept online payments as well (credit cards and paypal)
Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 man team or single man team per day
********************************************************************************************************************************
*

Any questions that you have call Todd @ (937)302-9883
*



*


----------



## tritonguy (Apr 2, 2015)

Sat the 11th or sunday the 12th


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The big ones are bitin! Going to be an awesome weigh in that's for sure.


----------

